# SD Custom Bike Show



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Looking forward to this again. Maybe this time I'll get a chance to meet with some fellow RBR members. 

http://www.sandiegocustombicycleshow.com/


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Was fun last year and I am planning on attending this year as well.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

rward325 said:


> Was fun last year and I am planning on attending this year as well.


Went last year and I'll go again this year. I hope it's bigger this year.


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm in... If anyone's planning on making a weekend of it, I might be staying over on Sat. night. Dinner, drinks, H&B, y'know. The usual.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Wolfman said:


> I'm in... If anyone's planning on making a weekend of it, I might be staying over on Sat. night. Dinner, drinks, H&B, y'know. The usual.


talking to the regulars about a trip down. Unfortunately, we're not comfortable having you along after last year's "incident".


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

We're thinking about it.


----------



## Mahatma Kane (Oct 25, 2005)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a ride from the Town & Country resort on the Sunday morning? Any regular group rides in the area on Sunday mornings?


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

Mahatma Kane said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a ride from the Town & Country resort on the Sunday morning? Any regular group rides in the area on Sunday mornings?


I can put something together if the others I'm with are interested. (hwd?)


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> talking to the regulars about a trip down. Unfortunately, we're not comfortable having you along after last year's "incident".


Dude, that guy was totally out of line! I _had_ to defend my honor! Besides, it's not like it goes on your permanent record, or anything.

Sheesh. And I though you were punk.






/You got me a little worried... I don't even know what you're talking about!/


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Wolfman said:


> /You got me a little worried... I don't even know what you're talking about!/


:wink:

ok, ok...we're cool. See ya there!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*there's plenty of rides*

but we can organize one as well
I live in town


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Any updates on meet up or rides for this weekend in SD?


----------



## vdubbusrider (Apr 8, 2005)

It's nearly that time again. April 9th though the 11th. The Velo Cult after party will be on Sunday evening at 7pm. This year will be bigger and more exciting than last year with more vendors and 3 whole days of exhibits. Latest word is every booth is full and now there's a waiting list of vendors that want in. It's gonna be good! 

<a href="https://www.sandiegocustombicycleshow.com/">San Diego Custom Bicycle Show Website</a>

vendors are still signing up daily but so far here's the world class list of vendors:

Exhibitors - 2010 (as of Feb 2010)


Framebuilders

Brian Baylis
Sadilah Handmade Framesets
Ybarrola Bicycles
Joe Bell Bicycle Refinishing
Bohemian Bicycles
Courage Cycles
Townsend Cycles
Bruce Gordon Cycles
Soulcraft
Kish Fabrication
Charter Oak Cycling (Bill Rider)
Gallus Cycles
Bill Holland Cycles
Blaze Bicycles
MAP Bicycles
Courage Bicycles
Rebolledo Cycles
YiPsan Bicycles
Winter Bicycles
Vendetta Cycles
Wolfhound Cycles
Lyonsport Custom Frames
Victoria Cycles
Metrofiets
Rock Lobster Custom Bicycles
Dan Cunningham Cycles
Keith Anderson
Mark DiNucci
Taylor Bicycles
Serotta
Ruegamer Sports
Bilenky Cycle Works
Caletti Cycles
Moth Attack
DeSalvo Custom Cycles



Industry

Speedplay
Larabar
Velo Cult Bicycle Shop
Pacific Coast Cycles
Henry James Bicycles Inc.
Campagnolo
Sound Cycles
Adams Avenue Bicycles
San Diego Bicycle Club
Sock Guy
Moment Cycle Sport
SelleLogica Saddles
Far West Milano CC -Vintage Bicycles
AIDS Life Cycle -Ride to end AIDS
Mel Pinto Imports
Nova Cycles Supply
Fit Kit
The Arthritis Foundation
Andy Schwartz
Electra Bicycle Co.
Swrve Cycling
Bringheli 

<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/sdcbs%202010/viewer.png">

Here's some photos from last year

<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/SDCBS%202009/2009-04-04at10-06-48.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/SDCBS%202009/2009-04-04at10-38-15.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/SDCBS%202009/2009-04-04at10-40-37.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/SDCBS%202009/2009-04-04at12-17-49.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/SDCBS%202009/2009-04-04at12-20-35.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/SDCBS%202009/2009-04-04at12-22-57.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/SDCBS%202009/2009-04-04at12-37-18.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/SDCBS%202009/2009-04-04at13-22-24.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/SDCBS%202009/2009-04-04at13-25-16.jpg">


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I plan on going. I arrive in San Diego on the 8th to begin my seven months of living on the ship at North Island. I'm interested in a ride and I'm really out of shape so I'll be good for other people's self esteem.


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

Well, after all my big talkin' about a H&B weekend in SD, I'm not going to be there.

I will, however, be up in San Fran on a party bus with a stripper pole on Saturday night, so maybe the whole H&B thing's not dead yet.

>take good pics and post them if you go, y'all.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Wolfman said:


> I will, however, be up in San Fran on a party bus with a stripper pole on Saturday night, so maybe the whole H&B thing's not dead yet.
> 
> >take good pics and post them if you go, y'all.


ditto, pics.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Looks like we're gonna be there on Saturday but we have to high tail back to LA to make a previously scheduled engagement that night.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I plan on going Saturday and Sunday. If anyone wants to meet up for lunch or something social, pm me.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*bill*



bigbill said:


> I plan on going Saturday and Sunday. If anyone wants to meet up for lunch or something social, pm me.


Sunday AM ride, Sunday later at the show, what I'm hoping for. Wife going to ballet with daughter, I will be free. You have my info.

oh and anyone else reading this, yer welcome to join up. 100K of rollers, how's that sound?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> Sunday AM ride, Sunday later at the show, what I'm hoping for. Wife going to ballet with daughter, I will be free. You have my info.
> 
> oh and anyone else reading this, yer welcome to join up. 100K of rollers, how's that sound?


Don't know if I can handle 100k yet. I've been on leave in WA and the weather has absolutely sucked. I've done one outdoor ride and half a dozen trainer rides. The spin bike messed me up but I did a fitting on Friday so I've changed my position a little.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

bigbill said:


> Don't know if I can handle 100k yet. I've been on leave in WA and the weather has absolutely sucked. I've done one outdoor ride and half a dozen trainer rides. The spin bike messed me up but I did a fitting on Friday so I've changed my position a little.


there's some other rides updated on the show site too

http://www.sandiegocustombicycleshow.com/


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> there's some other rides updated on the show site too
> 
> http://www.sandiegocustombicycleshow.com/


Thanks. 35 miles sounds better right now.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Just got back from Sandy Eggo. I was going to post some pics but I see most of you are going tomorrow and Sunday so I won't spoil it for you.

Suffice to say some serious "bike porn!" And if I had the money and the space to keep it, the Ybarrola/Persechini single speed would be mine.

And the traffic coming back to the OC was the worst I've ever encountered on that drive and I've done it more than a few times. Still worth it - in spades!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

bumped the drive down from Saturday to Sunday now. We'll be there all day Sunday, then at Velo Cult for the after-party at 7:00.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> bumped the drive down from Saturday to Sunday now. We'll be there all day Sunday, then at Velo Cult for the after-party at 7:00.


I'm going Sat and Sun. Mappy and Sonja will be there tomorrow and I'll take it in again with ATP on Sunday. I'm going to do a ride up the coast in the morning and probably again on Sunday. Weather's supposed to go to hell on Monday.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Enjoyable...I had planned on Sat but scheduling changed so I drove down this morning. Traffic sux'd from about Solana Beach on...the drive home wasn't any better after I wrapped up at 2'ish. Went down to 20MPH in many spurts.  Ugh...

Anyway was hoping to catch a few builders from last year but they didn't show this year.  

I did like the Ybarrola/Persechini road version. 

Ruegamer Sports had a CF frame that specs pretty close to my preferences. 

Serotta having some goodies on display. 

Talked with the Columbus tubing guys...getting to fondle the tubes was fun.  

My pick if only it were 50 instead of a 51cm...a blue Tommasini at the vendor with the Guru frames. 

Alternately the wife who's shopping skills are much better than mine...picked the Serotta. I take that as a pre-approval.  

Remember to show your wrist band to the parking attendant for the all day $5 parking.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

A few more snaps: I really wish the Tommasini was my size.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Some more for ya:


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Last one...there was plenty of eye candy to be seen.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey Mike,

I wish I'd known you were there. Johnny and I from the shop were there from 10:00 to about 2:30. I was the guy with the Tommy Bahama Hawaiian shirt, white shorts and a dark blue baseball hat (with lots of gray sticking out from under it.)

Glad I didn't post my pics as yours are much better.

And, damn, I wanted (and almost bought) that Ybarrolo/Persechini ss/fixed bike. He was "giving it away".

Someday we'll meet up.

Richard

P.S.

Those Yabbos from Electra knocked both of those Tommasinis to the floor.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I liked the Taylor display. He seemed like a good guy too. 

Here are a few shots.

Yipsan Bikes

The Speedplay pedal collection

Rebolledo

A neat shop apron.
.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

This one's for Hollywood.



.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

And really, what the hell was Electra doing there? Pushing their joke of a "retro-classic" Ticino? Knockoffs of "Sheriff Star" hubs that are "Shimano Only" and cost about as much as a pair of Phil Woods?

Color me a cynic.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

*Let's Get Cranked*

Yes, I've got a thing for cranks, and the SD Show had some gems. Plus, a few bonus tasty bits.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Richard said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> I wish I'd known you were there. Johnny and I from the shop were there from 10:00 to about 2:30. I was the guy with the Tommy Bahama Hawaiian shirt, white shorts and a dark blue baseball hat (with lots of gray sticking out from under it.)
> 
> ...


The show wasn't that busy during those hours...I probably saw you and likewise. Since you had mentioned in one ofthe threads you were headed up on Friday I was thinking to myself..."wonder which of these guys is Richard?" 

I really liked the Serotta although Kings has a decent selection, it was nice to see a variety. Shimano can be there...how hard would it be for them being based in Irvine to set-up a display and have some reps answer questions? 

Those Ybarrolo/Persechini got a lot of attention, somebody will get lots of  riding it. Of course it should be you.  

What did the Electra guys do, have a tag team wresting match? :incazzato: 

I need to have the Vitus RD hanger aligned...a good excuse to come in and see ya.


----------



## DY123 (Oct 5, 2006)

Lots of updates to the gallery and video area. Many are from RBR.

www.sandiegocustombicycleshow.com/2010-gallery.htm


----------



## uno-speedo (Oct 26, 2004)

More from Velo Cult:

http://www.velocult.com/index.php/blog/post/an_diego_custom_bicycle_show_2010_bike_photos/

http://www.velocult.com/index.php/blog/post/san_diego_custom_bicycle_show_2010_show_photos/


----------

